# Purity source labs is gtg



## ddogg99 (Jul 13, 2018)

Just wanted to give a shout out to psl labs for goin above and beyond to get me my gear. Got siezed once..they resent no problem..then my post office decided to keep the package and send it back because they couldn't read the label right...they resent again....and I received it this time no problem.. thanks psl!


----------



## Frank dux (Jul 17, 2018)

Yo. How goes it. Newb here. Looking for a reliable source. How is their gear?


----------



## ddogg99 (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re:*



Frank dux said:


> Yo. How goes it. Newb here. Looking for a reliable source. How is their gear?


There gear is amazing... Been using them for about 5 years now....never a issue with product or shipping .def gtg


----------



## Poppy1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Giant Lab is a reliable resource of HGH and peptides in EU and USA , we do domestic shippping . no custom problem .Have money back guarantee if there is any quality problem


----------



## danbrewington1 (Nov 28, 2018)

What's amazing to be is all the glorious reviews on all these bunk sites. It's unbelievable that this is a business. It's unbelievable that people are ignorant enough to send money for this business. Lots of good forums out there to find a good source. Don't fall for forums that are sponsored by the sources

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon30 (Dec 14, 2018)

I like getting my items from Puritysourcelabs.  They are real trustworthy and genuine.  I always received my orders from them. I also like that Puritysourcelabs are friendly, the best deals, always trying to help me out.


----------

